# Disney "NAUTILUS" Build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The only Nautilus...for me anyway. The 16" Brodeen boat. I custom weathered this sub/Rust...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Though I really like the Pegasus Nautilus, the Disney version was always my favorite. I wish someone had the license to make an affordable version of it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yup the one and only true Nautilus. I will buy the Pegasus kit just for the base and see if it will work with this kit.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nicely done. And yep, no other Nautilus design compares to this one.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Truly a work of art !!!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

I see it and I hear the theme song of the movie. 
Looks great.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

With Disney committed to starting on a remake of this classic (why I don't know) I am hoping (cue the laughter) that they use this version for the movie.

I am also hoping that the movie is a success and encourages Disney to reopen the 20,000 Leagues version of the Submarine ride at Walt Disney World in Florida.

BTW, if you ever get the chance to go to Disneyland Paris, they have a mockup of the submarine in a lagoon - where you can also go onboard. The interior is so-so, but better than nothing.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Mr. Wabac said:


> With Disney committed to starting on a remake of this classic (why I don't know) I am hoping (cue the laughter) that they use this version for the movie.
> 
> I am also hoping that the movie is a success and encourages Disney to reopen the 20,000 Leagues version of the Submarine ride at Walt Disney World in Florida.
> 
> BTW, if you ever get the chance to go to Disneyland Paris, they have a mockup of the submarine in a lagoon - where you can also go onboard. The interior is so-so, but better than nothing.


No laughter here, but I doubt they would use the old design. It might have some design "cues" from the original (think USS Enterprise from current Star Trek movies), but I'm willing to bet it will be an all new design.

As for the ride at Walt Disney World, it was my favorite ride, but I wouldn't count on them reopening it. The area the ride used to occupy was dismantled, drained of water and ultimately filled in with concrete. Parts of the expanded Fantasyland are built on that area. The ride was closed due to cost of refurbishment, which included adding wheelchair access to the subs (to comply with ADA codes) and replacing mechanical parts due to water corrosion. 

But, I think they should have done something along the lines of what was done in Paris and Japan.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Beautiful model making as is always the case with your models.

Did you give any consideration to lighting this model?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The model would be somewhat difficult to light, at least the hull, as its fairly solid. Even the big 30 something inch kit takes some Dremel work to light it up. You would think the kits would be designed for easy lighting but they are not.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice build and most excellent paint job. That will really stand out on your shelf.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you all very much indeed guys, I really appreciate it. This model came directly from Mr. Brodeen and was a joy to build.

I never thought of lighting this one, but hope to get one of the larger boats soon...It will be lit.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Capt. - Yet ANOTHER Very nice build!

re: Goff Nautilus Kit? - This may happen sooner that any of us dare dreamed.
As of May last year - Re-VISSIONEER & Vulcania Volunteer artist - David McCamant - 
is now licensed by ACME Archives Direct as an official Disney/Nautilus artist. 
He created the artwork for this 30x18" metal-etched Nautilus Specplate which debuted at last years San Diego ComicCon.









This features David's Nautilus Plans with 'information' accepted & validated by Disney that once & for all settles 
the debate regarding size/scale & various other details. 
This renewed interest in producing Goff/Nautilus Art by Disney itself, may in-turn lead to David's work directly influencing 
the use of Goff's design in the Disney reduex & subsequently a new Nautilus model kit with interior...

On the side: LukasFilm {now also Disney Co.} was so impress with David's art for the Nautilkus specplate that the LF division of Disney 
immediately commissioned David to create art for a specplate of the Arc of the Covenant as seen in 'Raiders of the Lost Arc'. 
_{can't share art for that one yet but it is truly - archetypal!} _


----------

